# Deleting your account



## pokedud14 (Jun 24, 2015)

For reasons I'd rather not go into, I'm leaving the forum. How do you delete your account?


----------



## jobby47 (Jun 24, 2015)

You can't delete accounts on bell tree.


----------



## Vizionari (Jun 24, 2015)

You can't delete your account, but you can ask a moderator to disable your account for you.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Jun 24, 2015)

Talk to Justin or Jeremy pokedud14 and they will be able to delete it for you.

How to Delete a vBulletin Account

*Instructions for Jeremy or Justin*

Log in to your vBulletin admin control panel.

Click the "Users" menu and then "Search for Users."

Type the user's screen name and click "Find." You can also click "Show All Users" and scroll through the list to find the account to delete.

Click the drop-down menu to the right of the user's name and click "Delete User."

Click "Yes" to confirm that you want to delete the account.

Read more : http://www.ehow.com/how_8757618_delete-vbulletin-account.html

*I have screen-printed this.*


----------



## Bowie (Jun 24, 2015)

The staff choose not to delete accounts.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Jun 24, 2015)

Users have a right to have their accounts deleted if they want.


----------



## WonderK (Jun 24, 2015)

Staff do not close accounts by request. Your account will not be deleted.


----------



## Bowie (Jun 24, 2015)

JasonBurrows said:


> Users have a right to have their accounts deleted if they want.



I do have to say that, from a personal perspective, I appreciate the ability to delete your account elsewhere, but I suppose it would be easy for someone to come on here, scam somebody, and then delete their account.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 24, 2015)

pokedud14 said:


> For reasons I'd rather not go into, I'm leaving the forum. How do you delete your account?



You can leave the forum without deleting your account. Some of the members that left a while ago still have their accounts here. They just don't use them anymore.


----------



## Red Cat (Jun 24, 2015)

Bowie said:


> I do have to say that, from a personal perspective, I appreciate the ability to delete your account elsewhere, but I suppose it would be easy for someone to come on here, scam somebody, and then delete their account.



If someone makes an account here to scam someone, that person could just abandon the account and create another one anyway, so I don't know why this would be relevant. The only reason I can think of is if the mods frequently check the IP of accounts, so that they could ban those IPs, although there are ways to get around that too. I guess the only thing that deleting an account really does is free up the username for someone else, although I wouldn't want a username that's been associated with someone else anyway. If you are going to stop using TBT, you can just leave a message somewhere on your profile that you've abandoned your account, and it's not like you are going to care about what other people are saying about you when you will never visit this site again anyway.


----------



## piichinu (Jun 24, 2015)

Can you request bans?


----------



## WonderK (Jun 24, 2015)

piimisu said:


> Can you request bans?



Yes.


----------



## Javocado (Jun 24, 2015)

Orchard said:


> How do I delete my account?





Prof Gallows said:


> We don't delete accounts.




Straight from the desk of a moderator.

Sorry, pal.
You're just gonna have to log out and never come back.


----------



## piichinu (Jun 24, 2015)

WonderK said:


> Yes.


Permabans? I know some forums don't allow permanent


----------



## himeki (Jun 24, 2015)

piimisu said:


> Permabans? I know some forums don't allow permanent



Yep! I accidentally had an alt and Gandalf permabanned it


----------



## Alice (Jun 24, 2015)

piimisu said:


> Permabans? I know some forums don't allow permanent



You can't really request a ban, exactly. If you have a problem with a user, you can talk to a moderator about it. Punishment is up to the staffs discretion. It wouldn't be wise to come screaming "ban them ban them!". And yeah, perma's can happen.


----------



## Oblivia (Jun 24, 2015)

Alice said:


> You can't really request a ban, exactly. If you have a problem with a user, you can talk to a moderator about it. Punishment is up to the staffs discretion. It wouldn't be wise to come screaming "ban them ban them!". And yeah, perma's can happen.



I think they were asking if a user is able to request a ban on their own account as an alternative to a full deletion.


----------



## zoetrope (Jun 24, 2015)

I'm always wondered why this board gets so many requests for account deletion.  Especially since I've never, in 20 years of posting on message boards, run into one that actually deletes people who request it.


----------



## Lio Fotia (Jun 24, 2015)

I asked a mod to ban me once, but we are friends and they know me pretty well and offered to ban me because I was under a great deal of duress and was having personal issues at the time. The ban lasted all of like 3 hours, but it's like a rare thing for mods to actually ban you by request unless you have a _really_ good reason.


----------



## Alice (Jun 24, 2015)

Callaway said:


> I asked a mod to ban me once, but we are friends and they know me pretty well and offered to ban me because I was under a great deal of duress and was having personal issues at the time. The ban lasted all of like 3 hours, but it's like a rare thing for mods to actually ban you by request unless you have a _really_ good reason.



I asked that same mod to give me an infraction... and they did. Q-Q ripforever


----------



## Lio Fotia (Jun 24, 2015)

Alice said:


> I asked that same mod to give me an infraction... and they did. Q-Q ripforever



I'm actually thankful for the ban, though. I was not in a good way at the time and knew the slightest thing would set me off, yet I was in a way that I wouldn't be able to stop myself. My grandmother had recently died, and I was having really serious personal issues, so the ban was a god send. Forced me to go outside and reflect and call my friend for support. But yeah, it's a rare thing to actually get banned by request.


----------



## Alice (Jun 24, 2015)

Callaway said:


> I'm actually thankful for the ban, though. I was not in a good way at the time and knew the slightest thing would set me off, yet I was in a way that I wouldn't be able to stop myself. My grandmother had recently died, and I was having really serious personal issues, so the ban was a god send. Forced me to go outside and reflect and call my friend for support. But yeah, it's a rare thing to actually get banned by request.



I understand. The infraction was a joke and it was reversed anywho. We all have our moments and I'm glad everything worked out for the better.


----------



## piichinu (Jun 24, 2015)

Alice said:


> You can't really request a ban, exactly. If you have a problem with a user, you can talk to a moderator about it. Punishment is up to the staffs discretion. It wouldn't be wise to come screaming "ban them ban them!". And yeah, perma's can happen.


thats not what i meant, oblivia explained what i was saying


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 24, 2015)

I think mods do not delete accounts because that same person might want the account back sometime in the future. Is that correct?


----------



## Lio Fotia (Jun 24, 2015)

Shimmer said:


> I think mods do not delete accounts because that same person might want the account back sometime in the future. Is that correct?



Yeah, it's a liability issue. That's why Tumblr still has inactive accounts from like 2009, for example.


----------



## Mo6372 (Jun 25, 2015)

You can't, you just have to leave it. Tho you should be able to delete it. They should really make an option to.


----------

